# Clear betta poop???????



## sushiisaboss75 (May 19, 2013)

ok so, sushi was constipated for a while. fasting wasnt working and i couldnt put my hands on anything but a pea. so i fed him some and a few days later, he had a bowel movement. i usually scoop them out and observe them to make sure they are healthy.  call me crazy but i really do. so heres his poop, sitting in a cup, and i realize that, the inside of it is brown but the rest of it is clear. it is the normal size, and shape of a normal betta dropping. just that its clear. could this be the pea? or idk, a worm? hes acting perfectly normal so idk what it is.... PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Well there's no picture so I'm willing to bet it was just part of the pea.

Internal parasites are usually white, not clear. If you can get New Life Spectrum or Omega One pellets he'll be much happier and healthier, they have more nutrition for your guy so he won't be constipated all the time. I'd like to see a picture of when he's bloated though


----------



## sushiisaboss75 (May 19, 2013)

i do feed him omega 1. he used 2 eat crappy walmart brand stuff. he's still recovering from that. hes also prone to getting constipation. hes still a happy healthy betta. thanks for the help. i only feed him peas if i really have to. hes bloated right now, but not as bloated


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

+1 to lilnaugrim ^^

And just to add-Peas are very rough on their digestive tracts. Bettas are insectivores which means their body was made for meat. Their tract isn't used to fiber which in rare cases might start to rip them. 0-0 Frozen daphnia is a much more natural laxative. (yummy, too. lol)


----------



## sushiisaboss75 (May 19, 2013)

ya, i know. i just... im only 12 yrs young and my dad cant afford all this stuff for the fish. i c him as a living creature, my dad sees him as a thing that has a brain the size of a pebble.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes, I understand. I'm 12 too and my mom thinks I'm wasting my money. haha Just try to make him understand, he will soon.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm glad you did get him the Omega one, I couldn't remember if you did or not.  I know parents see it as a waste of money but you can make the most of it with what you have for now and show them how well you can keep them and how happy you can make them just by caring. They'll eventually see how much you love them and how well you care  parent's are anything but blind to their children ^_^

Just keep an eye out for your boy and see if he goes back to regular poo. Also something easy that you can do is fill a bucket with conditioned water and set it outside for mosquito's to lay their larvae. You can collect the larvae with a small net if you can find one, give them a bit of a rinse in more conditioned water and you can feed them to your Betta! This is super great quality food and also helps with their digestive tract! Just dump the water every few days so that you don't get tons of mosquito's flying everywhere!


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

You're not the only one who examines betta poop on a daily basis! 

I would just continue to monitor it. Hopefully, the strange color was just a one time thing. If it happens again (when you don't feed a pea), let us know. 

He should be better with the Omega One. (I have a betta who gets constipated a lot. He's been much better since I started feeding him Omega One pellets.) 

If he gets constipated again, ask your parents if they have any Epsom salt in the house. If they don't, you can pick it up at Walmart, a pharmacy (like CVS or Walgreens), or a supermarket. It should cost about $1.50. Make sure it contains just magnesium sulfate. (There should be no dyes, perfumes or additives.)

When he gets constipated, you can use about 0.25 teaspoons Epsom salt per gallon of water. Take a small amount of water from his tank, dissolve the Epsom salt in it, and pour it slowly into his tank.

Epsom salt has a laxative effect. It may take a day or two to work, though. 

Then, when you do the next water change in his tank, just use regular water (with conditioner). Doing this will remove the Epsom salt.


----------



## HeadlessLegoMom (Jun 30, 2013)

What is Betta poop supposed to look like? Does anyone have a picture? I don't think mine has pooped yet...


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I actually do have a picture! lol my constipated boy Jarvis finally pooped!










This is actually a very large poop, they're normally not this big however it's difficult to tell the size in this one. Basically your Betta's poop should look the color of food that you give him. So if they are brown pellet's it should come out solid looking brownish/orange. Now if you feed pea's then it could turn green or some weird color.

But since most Betta food is brown, you're looking for something orangy-brown  hope my obnoxious Betta poop picture taking helps XD


----------



## HeadlessLegoMom (Jun 30, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> I actually do have a picture! lol my constipated boy Jarvis finally pooped!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately your pic didn't load! I just see a white box with a red x in it. Oh well. It couldn't be any more disgusting that my daughter's dirty diapers.  This does confirm that my little fishy has yet to poop though. Maybe if he would eat something.....


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh weird, coming up for me.

Actually it's not disgusting at all, just looks like mashed up pellets in a solid mass, sometimes it's almost flaky and not solid but for the most part it's solid.

HeadlessLegoMom (cute name btw) what does he eat and when?

Sorry, original poster (OP), I know this kind of veered off your subject but I guess it's still relevant right? Either way, feel free to post when you get back on!


----------



## HeadlessLegoMom (Jun 30, 2013)

I brought him home on Thursday and he hasn't eaten since. At first he was spitting the pellets back out, so I tried breaking them into smaller pieces to no avail. I also tried a trick I read about putting a straw over the food. He grabbed it out of the straw but still spit it out. Now he is ignoring the food altogether. I think he just doesn't like it because he seemed hungry after I changed his water. I have Hikari pellets and dried bloodworms being shipped, but I will try to get some daphnia or brine shrimp tomorrow.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I'll PM you so that we don't take over the thread XD


----------



## sushiisaboss75 (May 19, 2013)

haha nice pic! now sushi got fin rot.......


----------



## sushiisaboss75 (May 19, 2013)

he pooped again. it looks kinda like gel. but then it has black stuff in it. sorry for the bad quality pic and i accidentally smushed it.  could the black be from him being constipated?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

looks like it's left over pea from like, last week XD

can I get a picture of him to see the fin rot?


----------



## sushiisaboss75 (May 19, 2013)

well... i cant really get a good pic cause the only ways i can take pictures is from my laptop.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

So position the laptop in front of him or hold it and take a picture XD lol In his hobby you've got to be innovative ^_^

Either way, do water changes every day to help keep the fin rot at bay then if you think he has it. Adding Stress Coat water conditioner will help heal tears and rips.


----------



## sushiisaboss75 (May 19, 2013)

well,tell me if this sounds like fin rot: Monday, i noticed small rips and holes at the bottom of his fins Tuesday: i noticed that it had become black around those areas Wendsday: tearing had become worse


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Black on fins, yes that is fin rot. Fins just tearing, that's not fin rot.

In which case, he's in a .5 right? You should do a 100% change every day and use 1 tsp per gallon of Aquarium salt, please dissolve it before you put it in because when salt dissolves it releases and makes heat which can burn your fish soooo that's no good! So for a .5 you use .5 teaspoons of salt, dissolve, put it in slowly over about half an hour. Then the next day, scoop him out, change all the water, use conditioner and put it .5 teaspoon of salt again. Then you should acclimate him to the new water and release him gently when he's acclimated after 30-45 minutes.

When introducing salts it's better to take your time with acclimation since they can be a bit tough on the system so take more time if you can, up to an hour with acclimating salts. Also, don't use the AQ salt for more than 14 days, it can cause liver/kidney malfunction which leads to a dead >< that's not good either!

And if you can, use Stress Coat at double dose when you condition your water with it, this helps heal fins after the rot is gone.

If you need me to elaborate anything, feel free to ask and I will ^_^


----------



## sushiisaboss75 (May 19, 2013)

well, actually hes in a 2.5 gl filtered tank.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh yay, that's exciting then! Sorry to assume!

So in that case you'd use 2.5 teaspoons of AQ salt and then just do the water changes every day. Eventually though it's going to be the clean water that helps him out more than the salt does


----------



## sushiisaboss75 (May 19, 2013)

exept, i just went to the pet store and i cant go back. my dad doesnt understand.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Okay then just continue doing daily water changes then. It's literally the best thing you can do for him right now. Salt is more of a precautionary measure anyway and it's not needed to fight off fin rot, especially if it's not at a really bad stage yet.


----------



## HeadlessLegoMom (Jun 30, 2013)

I am planning on picking up some aquarium salt next week and if you want I can mail you some in a ziploc. Also, I have some extra fish food my fish doesn't like. (freeze dried bloodworms unopened and Aquarian pellets that have been opened a few days ago, but taped shut)


----------



## sushiisaboss75 (May 19, 2013)

no, thats ok.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

How's he doing today? Any changes in his poop or his fins? I hope he heals soon, it's never fun dealing with any sort of sick fish I know :-/


----------



## HeadlessLegoMom (Jun 30, 2013)

sushiisaboss75 said:


> no, thats ok.


Haha you probably think I'm nuts/psycho stalker for asking trying to get your personal information! :doh!: *smacks forehead* Sorry, I'm such a mom. Had the best of intentions in mind. Please forgive me. I realize it may be inappropriate to ask a minor for an address to mail something since you aren't old enough for a P.O. Box.


----------



## sushiisaboss75 (May 19, 2013)

Well I'm at my grandparents house for 3 days so I don't know how he's doin. The fin rot doesn't really seem to be getting any worse tho...


----------



## sushiisaboss75 (May 19, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> How's he doing today? Any changes in his poop or his fins? I hope he heals soon, it's never fun dealing with any sort of sick fish I know :-/


just got back from my grandparents and poor sushi isnt very well... MORE tears in the fins and they r even blacker!


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Can you post a photo?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes please, photos. Even if it's with your laptop/phone/camera/whatever. :-(


----------



## sushiisaboss75 (May 19, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> Yes please, photos. Even if it's with your laptop/phone/camera/whatever. :-(


Ya I kinda can't. He died today. Poor guy. He didn't even have fin rot that bad... Thanks for all the help with his constipation and stuff...


----------

